# Mini Gamekeeper



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a drive out this morning early had my Mini Gamekeeper, seen this rabbit about 15yards and took it with a head shot, right though its eye yet again, had a load like this,
the catapult has double bands on 15mm at the fork and 10mm at the pouch, love this little catty, and it just hides in the hand,


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Excellent shot. Nice cattie also.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice work on the rabby...nice little shooter


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good job! That rabbit looks yummy. And of course I love the fact that you took it with a mini ... I keep saying, you do not have to have a big frame to have a powerful slingshot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice shooting buddy !!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i watch johns videos on a regular basis and when i saw the mini videos my initial thought was that they would be rather difficult to use, but i have heard a lot of possitive feedback about them and i guess that this is another point to prove that my initial thoughts were wrong. great shot and a nice rabbit, yum yum.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

shot


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> i watch johns videos on a regular basis and when i saw the mini videos my initial thought was that they would be rather difficult to use, but i have heard a lot of possitive feedback about them and i guess that this is another point to prove that my initial thoughts were wrong. great shot and a nice rabbit, yum yum.


i dont put my little finger in the hole, i put the next one to it, very nice to shoot


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

See, y'all! Those little shooters don't shoot little at all. Dynamite! At night all I ever see of a bunny is a faint outline and two glowing targets. It's no wonder you hit them there so often, they scream for a lead!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Size does matter. Keep it small.

Good shooting Mr Shot in the foot.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Size does matter. Keep it small.
> 
> Good shooting Mr Shot in the foot.


Hahahahahahaha! That's what she didn't say.


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

great shot!!! lead or steel what size???


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Geoff uk said:


> great shot!!! lead or steel what size???


i took that with 8mm steel, but only cos i had a clean shot, and new i could head shot, i use 10mm lead, just had none in the car at the time, plus i had one of my lurchers in the car to pick it up if it wasnt a clean kill,


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jeff nice shot mate stew or pie eather way looks like its got some meat on it
good hunting


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles said:


> you do not have to have a big frame to have a powerful slingshot.
> Cheers ..... Charles


*Hah!*That's what she said (cuz the guy was rich).

On another note: Jeff, you can kill rabbits with your gaze. I doubt the slingshot matters.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it looks comparably sized to a luck rings... which i like alot and have taken down lots of pigeons with... nice shot!!!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers lads, just like to say, i always use 10mm lead, that was taken with 8mm steel, i wouldnt have took the shot if i thought i would miss, jeff


----------

